# Window Tint?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The black box Tint .. better quality !


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Can you post a link for it? Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Filmvantage - Window Film | Paint Protection Film


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

*IF* you know what you're doing, the side windows should not be a problem. The back window however...........................


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Pay the professional and get it right the first time and it will last as long as the car.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Pay the professional and get it right the first time and it will last as long as the car.


...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Send me all of yer money boys . I 'm the Proffessional .$$$ 200.00 a pop HMMMM


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

You can sometimes find pre cut huper optik film on ebay.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Send me all of yer money boys . I 'm the Proffessional .$$$ 200.00 a pop HMMMM


$50 plus a beer afterwards and you got a deal


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shoot I need to rethink not going to lordstown now I could make a killing in 2 days ..and get mighty drunk .. Dang I wonder what I could tell the other half to GO ..


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Shoot I need to rethink not going to lordstown now I could make a killing in 2 days ..and get mighty drunk .. Dang I wonder what I could tell the other half to GO ..


When I had my Golf, there was a guy that went to the Golf Rallies and he did a tune for people and only charged $100. To have an upgrade in the tune, he would charge $200. He made a killing on those weekends. All cash and no taxes.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

marden64 said:


> When I had my Golf, there was a guy that went to the Golf Rallies and he did a tune for people and only charged $100. To have an upgrade in the tune, he would charge $200. He made a killing on those weekends. All cash and no taxes.


That's actually a pretty sweet idea


----------

